# contrat 80 h par mois suite



## Merlu33 (31 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour les filles, 
au mois de juin dernier, j’ai posté sur l ancien forum l aide sur la proposition de deux contrat : *80 h* par mois, sur planning 
et le 2 ème *120h* par mois .
donc la suite:
-l*e PE de 120h *m avais envoyer un SMS deux jour âpres l entretien que 
40h x 4.30€  x 38 s / 12 544.66€ net par mois était trop chère pour eux et que j étais de 0.75€ plus chère que leur nounou actuelle... donc afaire clos, pas de contrat

*-Le PE de 80 h* : avec vos conseils, et même que Metal1988 avait dit pour celui de 80 h:


> Pareil que Kikine, mais le premier contrat, me paraît suspect niveau compréhension.


donc avec vos conseils, le PE et moi  avons signé un engagement réciproque le 1 er juillet de:
25h x 5.10€ x 45 s /12 = 478.24€ net par mois. pour en suite signer le contrat le 8 Aout .
 le 30 juillet, j ai reçu une lettre recommandé avec accusé de réception me signal que j’étais trop chère pour un contrat de 80h par mois et ils rompait l' ER
( je rappelle que le planning que le PE m avait fourni, il y avait une semaine de 25 h...)

*Griselda:*


> Explique tout ça et s'ils ne veulent pas comprendre ne signe pas avec eux car je ne te donne pas 6 mois avant de revenir ici pleurnicher que tu te fais avoir et qu'on ne te respecte pas.



griselda, tu avais parfaitement raison, les deux PE se connaissent parfaitement, ils quittent le même quartier pour un petit village , et cherchaient a mon avis  une nounou à 2.25€ net de l heure âpres leur déménagement... et en plus c est celui de 80h qui m avait demander si j avais encore une place pour sa connaissance....

Voila les filles.
Merci


----------



## Nanou91 (31 Juillet 2022)

Par chez moi, pour 40h/semaine sur 38 semaines, le grand max que je peux essayer de demander ce serait 4.10 € net de l'heure et je ne suis même pas sûre que j'aurais le contrat si d'autres collègues ont de la dispo à moins cher.
Et 80h je ne prends pas.


----------



## Ariv42 (31 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Et bien moi pour un 45h(périscolaire)par mois j'ai osé demander 4 euros net et bien je me suis fait licencier car soi disant je fais ça pour l'argent !


----------



## Merlu33 (31 Juillet 2022)

c'est vraiment deca notre métier, je suis professionnelle avec 19 ans d anciennetés  en tant qu assistante maternelle agreer, je fais mes formations, j ai le CAP petite enfance.... , je m occupe  des  petits bouts accueillis de leur
- sommeil, l'alimentation, hygiène et santé ;
-la marche, le langage, la propreté....
-les activités
*-l*'éducation ; la sécurité  la transmission.
même quand 
l état nous donne une fourchette a ne pas dépasser 42€ net par jour a ne pas dépasser je respecte tout  ça.
mais c est pas encore ca, il fraudais que je sois au minimum?
tu a raison nanou91 je vais arrêter de recevoir les PE avec les horaires de baby stting...


----------



## Jess (31 Juillet 2022)

Moi je dis au PE s’il ne veulent pas nous payer à notre juste valeur de notre métier et investissement pour leur enfants ils ont cas les inscrire en crèche pour 0,90ct l’heure , moi je leur demande s’il serai d’accord d’aller bosser 8h par jour à 2€65 de l’heure et voyez leur tête … nan mais oh ils ont droit à 479€ Max de la caf et pour ceux qui n’ont pas droit c’est qu’il gagne minimum 47000€ a l’année et ne sont pas capable de rémunérer leur nounou bah voyons


----------



## Merlu33 (31 Juillet 2022)

et aussi jess, la complexité entre les astmats qui prenne leur metier au serieu, qui vivent avec leur métier,qui demande le tarif a leur  juste valeur, et ceux qui prennent juste 2.39€ de l heure pour vivre leur vie aussi....


----------



## kikine (1 Août 2022)

"
Bonjour
Et bien moi pour un 45h(périscolaire)par mois j'ai osé demander 4 euros net et bien je me suis fait licencier car soi disant je fais ça pour l'argent !"

hallucinant!! je lui aurais demandé si lui travaille pour la gloire !! 🙄🙄🙄
on travaille tous pour l'argent... pfff quelle remarque de gros naze !!


----------



## liline17 (1 Août 2022)

Jess, 479€ de CMG, c'est pour ceux qui gagnent moins de 21320€ par an, et ils sont peu nombreux, la plupart ont 302€ de CMG, mais ils ont aussi le crédit d'impôt qui peut aller jusqu'à 95€ par mois


----------



## Jess (1 Août 2022)

Pour ma part je demande 3€95 maximum pour des contrats entre 25h et 30h semaine 
Au delà des 31h je diminue le tarif minimum je suis à 3€55 
Par contre je ne prend pas de contrat en dessous de 25h semaine et ni périscolaire


----------



## LadyA. (1 Août 2022)

Le parent avec qui tu as signé l'engagement te doit 1/2 mois de salaire brut.


----------



## Merlu33 (1 Août 2022)

Bonjour
oui LADY A je lui réclame ça, mais c est du brut ou du net? c'est comme l indemnité de rupture?


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

L'indemnité d'un demi mois de salaire est à verser en brut. 

On ne l'a convertie pas en net car on ne la déclare pas 
Ce n'est pas un salaire mais une indemnité et elles n'est pas soumise à cotisation


----------



## Merlu33 (1 Août 2022)

merci assmatzam, c'est bien noté.


----------



## Griselda (2 Août 2022)

Et oui, rien d’étonnant.

A mon sens il ne faut pas regretter car si bien sur il faut que le coût de revient aux PE rende le projet du mode d'accueil viable, il en est de même pour l'AM: si j'alloue une place à une famille qui risque de m’empêcher d'avoir un temps plein comment faire pour rester bloquée à la maison pour honorer ce contrat tout en payant mes factures? Déjà que pour avoir un revenu plein il est rare, même à temps plein, de pouvoir l'obtenir avec moins de 3 accueillis. A mon sens il est donc indispensable que 3 accueillis qui viendraient en même temps sur 35h/semaine en AC devraient AU MINIMUM rapporter en salaire net un SMIC. Or la généralisation de l'AI à la seule demande du PE n'est qu'une façon de minorer le salaire de l'AM ne lui permettant que rarement de compléter...

Le soucis aussi est la 4eme place qui s'est généralisée. Là où elle était pensée au départ pour permettre qu'un débordement ponctuel de 2 temps partiels qui se complètent ne mettent pas l'AM ds l'illégalité, permettant aux AMs d'accepter aussi une demande à temps partiel, elle est devenue un piège: l'AM se dit qu'elle peut accepter un temps partiel et risquer de ne pas le compléter car elle a 4 places, à la fin elle considère que son revenu total pourra être divisé sur 4 places au lieu de 3: travailler plus (+ d'enfants, une charge de travail + importante, + fatigante) pour gagner pareil quand elle devrait gagner plus puisqu'elle a une charge de travail plus importante.
Mais il faut comprendre que dès lors qu'on travail dans l'humain (AM, infirmière, pompiers et autres) parler d'argent devient suspect. Ces métiers là ne devraient le faire qu'en tant que bénévole pour prouver leur investissement personnel. Pourtant je suis bien certaine qu'un DG est tout à fait passionné et investit, non?!

Je ne compte plus le nombre de collègues que j'ai trouvé en larmes, se rendant compte après coup de la grande difficulté financière dans laquelle elle se retrouvaient en ayant accepté des conditions impossibles. Celles ci, ensuite, soit arrêtent le métier, soit comprennent l'importance de respecter leur droit.

L'AM n'est pas là pour plumer le PE mais prétendre qu'elle peut exercer pour "3 francs 6 sous", sauf si elle est rentière ou l'épouse d'un DG je ne vois pas comment ce serait possible. Curieusement je ne connais pas de rentière qui soit AM.
J'adore mon métier mais soyons honnêtes, combien d'entre nous le poursuivrait juste pour s'occuper si demain elle devenait rentière???

Enfin, de mon expérience, les Familles les plus reconnaissantes et respectueuses n'ont jamais été celles qui m'avaient demandé des conditions peu avantageuses pour moi...


----------



## Merlu33 (5 Août 2022)

Merci *Griselda,* ton témoignage m'a   émue, tu as complètement raison, 
ce matin, je me suis douté de moi, de me dire que, les PE n arrêtent  pas de me dire que je suis trop chère ( un autre PE  4€ net x 36h x 45/ 12 = 540)  je ne sais plus ou j en suis, peut être que c'est une période qui va passer* j ai encore eu un entretien hier: *30h x 43 s x 3.80/12 = 408.5€ net, le soir j ai pleuré en me disant où je vais là:  c est pas mois, je fais bien mon travail...

je vais me consacré a mes deux loulous que j ai encore en attendant le bon PE qui me *jugera a ma juste valeur...*
 les loulous que j ai gardé et qui ont 18 ans aujourd’hui hui me le rendent bien en me disant:   Nounou tu as fais de moi ce que je  suis aujourd’hui merci , demain, si tu es encore nounou, je te confierais mes enfants...)

Dans tous les Cas, j'adore mon métier.


----------



## angèle1982 (5 Août 2022)

Griselda j'ai une maman qui a donné en accueil son enfant à une femme de médecin qui faisait ce métier pour son argent de poche alors comment voulez-vous qu'on y arrive ??? beaucoup pensent ainsi !!! une collègue ici prenait pratiquement rien en repas et goûter ??? et une autre qui avait appâté une maman et avait récupéré une petite accueillie par mon amie collègue la maman lui a montré le contrat signé chez la nouvelle et elle ne lui prenait que 1 euro de taux horaire alors voilà pourquoi ici c'est 3 euros de l'heure et non 4 euros (j'aurais bien aimé mais pas possible !) !!! par contre cet enfant est devenue impolie à l'école et l'instit a demandé à mon amie et bien dites-donc je ne comprends pas ce qui se passe avec la petite X mais çà ne va plus ? là-dessus mon amie a répondu mais Melle Y la petite X n'est plus chez moi depuis des mois mais chez madame Z ! l'instit a répondu à OK je comprends mieux comme quoi elle ne prend pas chère mais n'a pas de grandes qualités d'ass mat !!!... d'ailleurs elle continue de prendre juste le minimum en taux horaire et parfois oublie même d'augmenter ses prix !!! voilà la triste réalité de ce métier des collègues qui font tout et n'importe quoi !!!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Août 2022)

1 euro...mais c'est illégal !


----------

